# Searching for a creative haunt name



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I am trying to come up with a name for haunt. I have had a couple of them as follows: Blood curdling Corral, Watson Asylum,Watson pyscottage,Watsonville Hollow ...mayhem,chateau de.... Wicked. I was wondering if someone here would have an absolutely mind blowing name to help me. 
Michelle


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Some of it could come from overall the theme of your haunt. Is it a witches den? An old, abandoned & haunted asylum for the criminally insane? A hive of evil demons? Graveyard? Kinda' mixed up theme?

Also, it can always be changed. If you did a theme on an evil carnival, something like The Watson Brothers (sisters?) Carn-evil of Terror seems more appropriate than calling it The ol' Watson Crypt of Carnage.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Try the random haunt name generators here : 

http://www.thehauntedpalace.net/haunt_gen.htm
http://www.webmoose.com/halloween/hauntname.html


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Don't use Happy Endings Cemetery. You may get letters, calls, and possible a visit from the police department.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

screaminscott said:


> Try the random haunt name generators here :
> 
> http://www.thehauntedpalace.net/haunt_gen.htm
> http://www.webmoose.com/halloween/hauntname.html


That one at the second link actually generated some pretty good names.
I'd never seen a random haunt name generator before. 
Haunters are awesome.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank ya'll for your time. I tried the first link before I posted. I agree the second has a better selection.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Some suggestions from the cheap seats: 
Keep in mind how you will use the haunt name. i.e. a banner, cloth or digital, a business card, tickets, etc.
Long names and names that are difficult to pronounce typically get mixed up and or forgotten, they're also a lot harder to work with when you go to put together fliers, newspaper ads, tickets, etc., and the reality is that you will probably have images and info you want/need to include on those same pieces of media.
Short and clever typically wins the day, or in our case, the night.
Try to avoid names that are similar to other local haunts, the confusion tends to hurt both your haunt and theirs.
Think in terms of how it would/will look as a finished piece. Too busy/hard to read, even if it's just because of the typeface(s) you chose/choose still means lost business for your haunt. Don't be afraid to have a simple title, you can always add some subtext or a slogan to go along with it. Often times people remember the name BECAUSE of the slogan or subtext.


----------

